# select - Formular absenden



## xX_Legolas_Xx (1. September 2010)

Hallo!
Also mein Programm sieht im Moment so aus, dass ich eine Liste von Namen durch ein select darstelle:


```
<html>
  <head>
    <title>Namenliste</title>
  </head>
  <body>

  <form action="select.htm">
    <p>
      <select name="Names" size="2">
        <option>Hans</option>
        <option>Horst</option>
        <option>Felix</option>
      </select>
    </p>
  </form>
  </body>
</html>
```

Nun würde ich das Programm aber gerne erweitern, wie folgt:
Ich wüsste gerne, wie ich einen Button zum abschicken, des Formulars einbaue. Wenn man auf den Button klickt, soll ein neues Fenster aufgehen und der Name, der ausgewählt wurde, soll als value übergeben werden.

mfg. Legolas


----------



## ComFreek (1. September 2010)

Für Sendebuttons gibt es das <input>-Tag zusammen mit dem type-Attribut:

```
<input type="submit" name="submit" value="Dieses Formular absenden" />
```

Für das neue Fenster, kannst du das target-Attribut des <form>-Tag nutzen. *Aber* ich glaube, das ist als veraltet gekennzeichnet.
Eine Alternative wäre JavaScript, falls JS ausgeschaltet ist, hat der Anwender ein Problem 


```
<form target="_blank" action="..." method="...">
```

In deinem Code gibst du als Ziel eine HTML-Datei an. Ist das richtig? Du kannst übergebene Daten nur per PHP oder Perl auslesen. Sonst müsstest du wieder JavaScript benutzen und das sollte man in diesem  Fall vermeiden.

Zu deiner letzten Frage: Dazu musst du ein value-Attribut übergeben:

```
<option value="hans">Hans</option>
  <option value="felix">Felix</option>
```

Ich würde dir aber SelfHTML empfehlen: Click!


----------



## xX_Legolas_Xx (1. September 2010)

könnte ich das mit dem Target auch so schreiben?
<span style="cursorointer;" OnClick="window.open(\'http://dfsa.de/dfse.php/',\'Pro\',\'width=1150,height=700\')" >Abschicken</span>


----------



## ComFreek (1. September 2010)

Lauft SelfHTML (Link) ist target doch nicht als veraltet markiert. Du kannst es nutzen, aber nur unter Transitional-Variante.

Das was du geschrieben hast, ist die JS Variante. Mit dem Befehl window.open kannst du nur Daten per GET übergeben (AJAX für POST). Ich würde aber dennoch die non-JavaScript-Variante empfehlen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. September 2010)

Moin,

FYI: http://www.tutorials.de/webmaster-faq/248171-html-js-wie-kann-ich-ein-formular-popup-senden.html


----------

